# Advice please



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hello,

I could do with a little bit of advice regarding a cat I had sold and then his owners cannot handle the stress of him with their Persian.

I spoke to them and said I would take him back here, she seemed quite pleased but said they cannot return him until Tuesday, when husband is off work, I offerred to go get him but they are "working" her part time but she is very nervous or something...... so would prefer husband to be their (which is very strange considering she is NOT SUPPOSED TO WORK) never mind. I work part time. I will let that wee lie go.

The problem is, after I spoke to them yesterday, I received an email saying that he had developed an infection and he smells from inside out to the point they cannot hold him but he should be okay in a few days ??? WTF? Within like 1.5 weeks, he has developed an infection ?

He was perfectly healthy when he left here, I was *ultra aware of their pooing * (sorry if too much info) as Mistys are not good so I wanted to ensure they were all fine tummy-wise which they *were.*

Now I am worrying that I am going to bring him back into my house and cause infection to my other kitts. I know I am the breeder and it is my responsibility but he was fine when he left here.

I have telephoned her asking what type of infection but no bloomin answer. I have now emailed her saying I would like a letter from their vet saying he is fine to be in a house with other cats?

Am I over-reacting, going about this the wrong way?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

mellowma said:


> Hello,
> 
> I could do with a little bit of advice regarding a cat I had sold and then his owners cannot handle the stress of him with their Persian.
> 
> ...


If it were me I'd go and collect him today when they are back from work, go in the evening. He prob doesn't have an infection, they may just think he has. I'd keep him in a seperate room and take him to the Vet tomorrow morning. You'll have to be very careful though incase he has an infection. But I am no expert, it's just what I would do.


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

I agree, I'd bring him home this evening and tell them that you need to have him vet checked before you even discuss any refunds. This all sounds very strange and I'd definitely keep him in isolation.


----------



## MySugar (May 24, 2009)

This does sound very suspect. They are telling a few lies which is really quite ennerving. I'd be surprised if they allowed you to just "collect him this eveing" as they are dragging their heels and giving excuses.
I really feel for you and wish I had some advice. I really hope you get him home as soon as you can and that he does not have an infection. Poor little mite


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> If it were me I'd go and collect him today when they are back from work, go in the evening. He prob doesn't have an infection, they may just think he has. I'd keep him in a seperate room and take him to the Vet tomorrow morning. You'll have to be very careful though incase he has an infection. But I am no expert, it's just what I would do.


I will keep phoning them.



Elmstar said:


> I agree, I'd bring him home this evening and tell them that you need to have him vet checked before you even discuss any refunds. This all sounds very strange and I'd definitely keep him in isolation.


It does sound strange doesn't it?

She said he refused to eat any of the food I gave so they changed him onto some weird cr*p they always use. They siad Persian very terrified and hits him but he keeps coming back 8/9 times before backing down.

Will keep phoning them. People :cursing:. They seemed so nice. Elderly, bringing me photos of cats, visiting him.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Is there an infection that could make a kitten smell so bad that you couldn't touch it as the smell was coming from them?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I agree go collect asap, isolate him from your other cats, and then vet check tomorrow and whilst you are collecting him find out what they have been feeding him on - that's probably what has caused it. Obviously, once the vet has checked him over, any refund will need to take into account the vet check fees, any meds, your inconvenince at having to have him back becasue of owners mental health issues, his now greater age and therefore more difficult to sell on again, the extra food you will need to keep him until he has sold again etc. Good luck.


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

mellowma said:


> Is there an infection that could make a kitten smell so bad that you couldn't touch it as the smell was coming from them?


There isn't an infection so bad that I would be unable to hold a kitten!

That's the probem really, you can never be totally sure when you let cats go. All you can do is your best to try and ensure they have a good life.

I'd try to get him back and go from there but it's difficult.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Okay thanks.

I will keep trying them today. Explain I want him back today, I will move Misty and poppy from their room into the kitchen and Snoop can sleep in the living room with Tilly (she is grounded at night-time due to fighting).

I have called my Vet and have to call back at 3pm for a chat, he seen Oscar and checked him over erm.. not last week but the one before I think and gave him the all clear, lovely coat, good weight, clean ears, heart sound etc etc. Never mind. I suppose I may have to get used to this.

My husbands answer was "oh for goodness sake, you cannot keep taking kittens back"! 

I think he is very annoyed as he knows I am very stressed and I think he thinks they are lying about something. I don't know what though. It's baffling.

"Infection so bad he smells from the inside out, got so bad we cannot touch him" Bullsh*T! (sorry)


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Sounds to me like the change in food and the stress levels he must be under has given him the runs. He probably hasn't seen a vet, and the "infection" is their diagnosis.

I agree with everyone else. Get him as soon as you can and get him sorted before he turns into a nervous cat you can never rehome with a permanent digestive problem.

Unless he was ill when they first got him, and they can prove that with a vet report, then they are not due any refund as the kitten was fit for purpose. If you do want to give them something back then it shouldn't be the full amount as you will potentially have vet bills for him and readvertising costs.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

mellowma said:


> Okay thanks.
> 
> I will keep trying them today. Explain I want him back today, I will move Misty and poppy from their room into the kitchen and Snoop can sleep in the living room with Tilly (she is grounded at night-time due to fighting).
> 
> ...


Not very nice of hubby, have you already took a kitten back then  I would go there with their cash and give it back. Getting the kitten back and safe is more important. I don't feel these people are ready for a kitten, seems rather odd.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> Not very nice of hubby, have you already took a kitten back then  I would go there with their cash and give it back. Getting the kitten back and safe is more important. I don't feel these people are ready for a kitten, seems rather odd.


No, well I kind-of did last week though, it turns out 2 of the bicolours owners daughter came out in a very nasty rash and gp advised them to remove cats. So, yes i did take them back too but only very very briefly as I had a lady looking for 2 girls. She is a nice lady, lives quite nearby and they are happy now.

It's all been a very steep learning curve. I think hubby thought it would all be plain sailing and everyone would just love their kittens! He finds it difficult to understand.

2 out of 5 homes are okay!

I told them I woud give them £200 which is minus their deposit of £50 back but do you now think I should wait until I see the vet?

I can honestly say if I thought for one minute he had tummy problems or smelled or anything like that I *never* have sold him.

I think if he is okay (ie no long lasting tummy troubles) my mum may have him.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

aww it's great you found the girls a nice home  

i think it seems fair to give them back £200 and keep the £50 yourself, if they have agreed to it personally i would stick with that. 

have you had a reply yet?


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

good luck i hope you get him back soon


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> aww it's great you found the girls a nice home
> 
> i think it seems fair to give them back £200 and keep the £50 yourself, if they have agreed to it personally i would stick with that.
> 
> have you had a reply yet?


 No reply yet I have left a message and an email but will keep trying as they sometimes seem to mislay the answering machines messages.



ellie8024 said:


> good luck i hope you get him back soon


Thanks a lot.


----------



## Harmony1 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hope you get your baby back soon. Its incredible that in SA ragdolls are so very rare and we pay R5500 per kitty (around 460 pounds!) and yet this lady, who was lucky enough to get one of your babies has behaved so badly!

I hope she gets home safe and sound soon xxx


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I agree with what has been said. Go and get him now if you can and isolate him until you can see your own vet. I suspect it is probably all the stress he has had with them rather than an illness. I would definitely withhold some money back until you have heard what your vet has to say. It sounds a bit fishy to me - perhaps they had forgotten how active a kitten is and realise he may be too much for them and are just looking for some excuse...

Anyway, if you get him back - give him a hug from me!!


----------



## gmj (Apr 6, 2009)

For speed, would it be worth just getting their vets phone number and ask the vet over the phone what appears to be the problem, that way you can have a 2 way conversation to allay your fears. It certainly sounds like you need to remove this cas asap

good luck


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

That would be a great idea to get their vets number unfortunately, I cannot get them yet alone their vet.

I have even been to the house now. I did want to look in the window but there as a "neighbourhood watch" scheme.

I think they have gone off for a weekend and left him to be honest.

Probably took the bloody persian with them.

Why if a cat was causing you so many problems would you just not want to give him back then and there? They only live around 9 miles away. I am very angry with Oscars ex-owners. I know she is unwell but...... I suffer depression, I don't do all this weird sh*t!

Sorry. :cursing:

Argh!! and think about Oscar, just settling in to his new home to be swiftly decanted back to another home which is a bit familar but getting less familiar by the day, poppy will have her smells and Misty might not even know who he is as she and Poppy are all smitten with each other. Then I have to go and sell him to another family. That's 3 moves in he space of a few weeks. poor cat. I can't keep him though. 

I do have people contacting me for ragdolls but they all want girls.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I sincerely hope they haven't gone away for the weekend and left a very young kitten to fend for himself. They may just be out.

That said and I don't mean to sound harsh, but you really shouldn't breed a litter unless you have the capacity to keep every kitten. You have no idea whether you can find homes for them all or they will actually be saleable for one reason or another.

That said I am sure that you will be able to easily find him another home when you get him back, but if he has not been well, then I would give him time to recover and settle before stressing him (and his immune system) with another move almost immediately.

Seeing as this poor little kitten is supposedly such a burden to them, I do find it concerning that given an easy option of you taking him back that they are being so ellusive. I hope they are not trying to cover something up, it seems very weird.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Just read this entire post.

What a terrible situation for poor little Oscar!

It seems like they are hiding something as you would think they wanted him gone quickly.

I personally would keep the deposit as I assume that was non-refundable anyway plus hold back an additional amount to cover a vet check and give the rest back.

I hope he has not been left alone!

Update us all once you know more.


----------



## bimbleweb (Apr 15, 2009)

What a horrible situation for you and the poor little kitty 

If you honestly believe that they have left the kitten to fend for himself over the weekend, maybe you could call the RSPA?

I do hope that the it's all sorted soon x


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I agree they may just be out a lot.

I am beginning to be very cynical about people.

Thinking about it I do have the capacity to keep Oscar I had planned 2 years down the line to buy a stud and Oscar could have been his friend but I had really wanted 2 the same age but that is a possibility. I was actually going to keep him as he was the littlest of them all and when they visisted they were coming to see a Seal Mitted but they chose Oscar, I was devastated.

Now I am just very angry with them.

I already have someone enquiring about a* kitten *rather than a *female kitten *but like you said I need to see him and see what state his little health is in.

Hopefully they will phone today/tonight and I will have him home tonight.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Oscar update: *WARNING: THIS IS A VERY LONG POST*

His pre-owner called and said Oscar is fine now, he needed a few injections which we paid for but is in perfect condition now. I said I hoped he understood my concerns etc etc.

I then asked about collecting him. They are going out tonight. I said okay how about tomorrow ? he said "well it will have to be evening" as I am working, I said "how about during the day X will be there" he "Oh she work until 6.30pm too"!  :cursing: I said I would get back to him with arrangements.

I said I would have to have Oscar vet checked before I could re-home and would forward him payment after this.

I then went for a shower. My husband came up and said the man about that cat has phoned and said he is keeping the kitten until you give him his money back!:cursing::mad2:

I jumped out of the shower and phoned him.

Me: Yes it's Mellowma I believe you phoned to say you would be keeping Oscar until I return the full money ?

Him: Well, yes we are a bit strapped for cash!!

Me: So, you have a cat who is making you and your wife depressed and you want to return him yet you are not willing to give him to me until I give you the full money you paid ? Have I got this right ?

Him: Yes

Me: Well let me tell you, you are *not keeping Oscar*, I have called you every day 3/4 times per day for the last 3 days and you have never been home, you have lied to me about someone being at home, you have not even took the time to let the cats get to know each other and if I think for one minute *my baby* is being abused and in a room alone for hours on end, which is what I am thinking right now. I will not hesitate to call the RSPCA, that cat is coming back tomorrow! Do you understand ?

Him: Ok

Me: Okay, so my husband will be at your house at 6.30pm tomorrow for Oscar who is remember my baby okay ? :cursing:

Him: Okay, okay then.

Did that just happen? 

Oh I am furious, possiby more than that.

On a brighter note I got my cat run todsy and ITS HUGE even bigger than I planned and it has a house and a HUGE run and and it's lockable and very good condition!!!! Sorry rambling.


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

well done


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Stupid gits! I bet they just thought they might have made a mistake and wanted to get their money back! I would get the name of their vets too so you can check what injections he was given! Good on you for getting so made with them! Hope all goes well tomorrow!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

ellie8024 said:


> well done


Thanks very much.



spid said:


> Stupid gits! I bet they just thought they might have made a mistake and wanted to get their money back! I would get the name of their vets too so you can check what injections he was given! Good on you for getting so made with them! Hope all goes well tomorrow!


I am quite concerned about how it is going to turn out to be honest. He was acting very strange for a 55 year old man. He sent a text saying "have moved address from one you have anyway".

Which I know they were doing and I have the new address. So I basically be turning up unexpected I think.

I hope it doesn't turn into some weird argument with him refusing to give me him.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Did you get them to sign a contract at all? May be useful if you have in any argument. 

I do hope you get little Oscar back safe and sound.


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

I think you've handled the situation well and hope it goes the way you want.

It's always a worry when we let our babies go, no matter how nice people seem there's always a risk that they are in fact.....crazy!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

ChinaBlue said:


> Did you get them to sign a contract at all? May be useful if you have in any argument.
> 
> I do hope you get little Oscar back safe and sound.


I didn't no! 



Elmstar said:


> I think you've handled the situation well and hope it goes the way you want.
> 
> It's always a worry when we let our babies go, no matter how nice people seem there's always a risk that they are in fact.....crazy!


Yes, it would seem so here. I just think they are very weird. Silly/Niave/ManwhoknowsnothingaboutRagdolls from SSPCA man said "it's hardly abuse leaving a cat home alone all day, lots of people do it"! I know this but I specified I wanted people to be at home as they were ragdolls and *need* company, I stupidly thought with her being depressed she would be in the house with them a lot.

We are going to get him at 6.30pm, so I will text them once more, let them know we will be coming to xzy address and to have him ready.

I could take my dad but he would literally just march in and take the cat.  I also googled the man (I know) and he is security guard, I don't know if this a good thing or bad


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hope everything goes to plan Mellowma, and good for you for giving some lip back I bet SHE didn't say much !!!! 

I am sure you will be able to rehome Oscar, if not I am sure he will be happy to have a forever home with you, spreading his LOOOOVE lol :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I've been following this & am a bit lost. Is the guy refusing to hand him over until he gets a FULL refund or a refund at all?

I'd give him what he wants & get that kitten out of there!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

messyhearts said:


> I've been following this & am a bit lost. Is the guy refusing to hand him over until he gets a FULL refund or a refund at all?
> 
> I'd give him what he wants & get that kitten out of there!


He now wants full refund before handing back kitten. Unfortunately, I don't have a spare £275 here or I would be there. I offerred to give him in writing he will have his money by the end of next week when I will have money but the thought of leaving him there until then makes me angry and feel quite sick to be honest.

Yes the wife has disappeared from all conversations.

I am still going.


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

It's difficult being a breeder isn't it! You want to make sure that all of your babies are safe and well cared for but in situations like this you can't just give people their money back when they have problems, usually of their own making! If you were made of money yes but in the real world no. 

I would take the kitten back on the understanding that we would try to rehome him and give any funds we got for reselling him to them but I definitely would not give them a full refund.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I would give them what they want just to get the kitten back. Give him what you can and write him a post dated cheque or something, failing that, have you any one to lend you some money.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

If the kitten is perfectly healthy, legally I don't think they are entitled to any refund. Not the point I know when you just want the kitten back, but its worth bearing in mind - especially as you have no idea in what kind of physical or mental condition you are getting him back in.

Was he vet checked just before he went to his new home ?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I think for a quiet life though I'd refund.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> I would give them what they want just to get the kitten back. Give him what you can and write him a post dated cheque or something, failing that, have you any one to lend you some money.


Could write post dated cheque, didn't think of that.



Saikou said:


> If the kitten is perfectly healthy, legally I don't think they are entitled to any refund. Not the point I know when you just want the kitten back, but its worth bearing in mind - especially as you have no idea in what kind of physical or mental condition you are getting him back in.
> 
> Was he vet checked just before he went to his new home ?


Vet checked before week before he left. All okay.



Biawhiska said:


> I think for a quiet life though I'd refund.


Oh I don't know anymore. I will take a post dated cheque with me, if they cause any problem I can have it there ready to whip it out I suppose?


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

mellowma said:


> Vet checked before week before he left. All okay.


You are covered then. Find out where you stand legally before you go and if need be mention solicitors. If the kitten is in anything other than pristine condition then mention the RSPCA as well.

It really does sound like these people have just changed their minds, found out the hard way just how much work a new energetic kitten can be. You are not M&S, they should have done a bit more research and given it a bit more thought before having a kitten.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Will they not accept the full amount minus deposit??? Surely it's obvious whatever you buy, if a deposit is requested then it is non refundable....


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Saikou said:


> You are covered then. Find out where you stand legally before you go and if need be mention solicitors. If the kitten is in anything other than pristine condition then mention the RSPCA as well.
> 
> It really does sound like these people have just changed their minds, found out the hard way just how much work a new energetic kitten can be. You are not M&S, they should have done a bit more research and given it a bit more thought before having a kitten.


I agree fully. I have already told him I would call RSPCA as I had been phoning 3/4 times per day and they were never in. How can a cat feel at home if there is no one there ? This is why I don't really like people. I much prefer cats to be honest.



messyhearts said:


> Will they not accept the full amount minus deposit??? Surely it's obvious whatever you buy, if a deposit is requested then it is non refundable....


I don't know, I will write 2 cheques possibly. One for full amount, one for full amount less deposit, I worked out what Oscar cost me including food that Misty needed after she had him, vaccinations, litter, his dry food, his wet food and it comes to over £500, I may give them that too. They annoy me.

It's not about the money anymore though it's about them being weird and having Oscar and saying they won't give him back when in the first place this *would have been ideal *but now it's just weird... :cursing:


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

> I'd give him what he wants & get that kitten out of there!


So would I.

I think it is always worth keeping some of the kitten money handy for eventualities such as this.
Legal routes are all very well but the person who actually has the kitten always has the emotional upperhand, and who would win anyway?

People often have unrealistic expectations from kittens and puppies and have often concocted this postcard perfect picture of how life will be when it arrives.
So it is not a surprise when some are bitterly disappointed when the kitten doesn't want to know them or pees or doesn't get along with existing pets. They then realise they have spent their money on a dream and it has turned into a nightmare. Your proper owner realises this and is not fazed while the others demand their money back.
I don't want to leave kittens where they are unwanted or resented, so I would rather refund then spend the next 6 months fighting and worrying as to how my kitten is being treated in the meantime.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

lauren001 said:


> I don't want to leave kittens where they are unwanted or resented, so I would rather refund then spend the next 6 months fighting and worrying as to how my kitten is being treated in the meantime.


I don't think there is any question of that, but neither should the breeder be taken for a ride by these people, especially as no one knows the real reason why they want to give the kitten back, it all seems a bit fishey to me. It goes without saying that the kitten is ALWAYS the most important thing in this.

Lets hope they don't use any refund to buy another kitten.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

> I don't think there is any question of that, but neither should the breeder be taken for a ride by these people, especially as no one knows the real reason why they want to give the kitten back, it all seems a bit fishey to me.


It does sound fishy and they may just go out and buy another kitten or a puppy or a new sofa, the main issue is that for whatever reason they don't want this one. If someone doesn't want the kitten then no amount of legalese or threats will make them want it or like it.
They may take us for a ride, but when something living and breathing is involved, then I want what is best for it.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

lauren001 said:


> They may take us for a ride, but when something living and breathing is involved, then I want what is best for it.


I have already agreed with you on that point. Doesn't mean that any breeder should roll over without a fight!!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

lauren001 said:


> It does sound fishy and they may just go out and buy another kitten or a puppy or a new sofa, the main issue is that for whatever reason they don't want this one. If someone doesn't want the kitten then no amount of legalese or threats will make them want it or like it.
> They may take us for a ride, but when something living and breathing is involved, then I want what is best for it.


I don't even want them to like him anymore. the toal and complete opposite. I just want him here, no doubt by this time in one hour I will have an outcome. Just hope it's the one I want.


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

The poor little mite. Personally I wouldnt give them a refund (im not a breeder anyway) You have done everything in your power to help them with the situation, the bought the kitten under false pretences, they told you the womran didnt work and would be home all day! If you are not going to get the kitten back without a refund, take the cheques, get the kitten before you hand the cheque, give it to someone to put it in the car, root around your bag for the cheques for a bit then smile and leave (Sneeky I know, but this kitty is your baby and these people are liars so i feel a little sneekiness is allowed)

xx


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

> If you are not going to get the kitten back without a refund, take the cheques, get the kitten before you hand the cheque, give it to someone to put it in the car, root around your bag for the cheques for a bit then smile and leave (Sneeky I know, but this kitty is your baby and these people are liars so i feel a little sneekiness is allowed)


That is not the actions of a proper honest breeder, people can be devious but when in the cat breeding fraternity you should be squeaky clean.


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

They lied and poor little Oscar is suffering  xx


----------



## MySugar (May 24, 2009)

This really is a very strange, uncomfortable, worrying situation and I really hope you have got him back ok.
I would not be surprised if she was there when you went round, but ignored you. As she has dropped out of the conversations then she is possibly leaving him deal with confrontation and taking a back seat.
With regards to the money issue, I do not think they should get a single penny back, but if that is what it takes then they should accept whatever you are happy to offer.
These people make me sick.
I really feel for you and Oscar and hope to read an update soon.


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

Should we have heard by now? What an awful story, I really hope Oscar is home safe and sound!


----------



## dipdog (Jan 24, 2009)

any news hope oscar is ok.................


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Really hoping that Oscar is now home!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi sorry, got Oscar!! Hubby was late home so dragged kids and cat carrier and drove to their house.

They were their with their son and said "you had better come in for a chat". The asked me what the problem was .

I reiterated the emails and the cat is making his wife ill etc etc and he agree, he loved him, he had bonded with him but the wife hadn't and her Persian was terrified. This resulted in him being locked away during the day for 2 weeks and the first thing he done was spat in my sons face and put his claws out! 

He is in his room now, he attacked Poppy briefly when he jumped out his box but that was him locked away after that. He does not smell at all.

I didn't hand over any money.

I wrote on a scrap of paper that I was removing as they had requested and would pay them on the 25th August 2009. I didn't state an amount.

Here is is with my son, he is enormous, he is the same height as Misty, not the same length obviously.

he is home though.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Excellent. Glad he is home. The main thing is they handed him over without any fuss. I would, if I were you, pay them back their money except the deposit money which can go toward any Vet fees. I do think it's a sad thing what happened but we really don't know the full story about them so I do not think we can judge. Very happy you have him back, if it were me I would keep him, he was "mean't" to be with you I think!


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

So pleased to hear that he is home!!!

Now that you have safely got him home I would book him into the vets to get him checked and then try and re-home him.

Any refund given to the adopter should be minus the vet costs and costs of caring for him until he goes to his new home.

If he is sold at a reduced price due to being older that should also be deducted from any money returned to them.

This is there mistake not yours and they need to realise they cannot act like this when a living thing is involved.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Ha! he is so BIG compared to poor little Poppy. Gawd I did breed some good Ragdolls!  He is also very vocal, hisses, growls, spits etc.

Misty remembers him, she just had to have a wee clean behind his ears. I feel bad putting him aside from them but will be better after vet tomorrow.


----------



## MySugar (May 24, 2009)

Oh that is good news that you have him home! And did not hand over any money. Those people really did behave in a strange manner. But no matter what their reasons, they should not be given much of a refund. The deposit should be kept and IMO petrol fee, vet fee and phone fee. They need to know it is not ok to behave that way. Maybe next time they'll think twice and not "it's ok, if we don't like it we can just get a refund".

He is gorgeous btw. I hope he settles soon and i'm sure you will do a great job in resocialising him. Oh, and the lick behind the ears...sooo cute!!


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

poor oscar am glad he is home now and no doubt he will have a fantastic loving family who will treat him like a little prince when you re-home him


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Great news that you have him back! Poor soul locked away for 2 weeks! 

Refund wise - you keep the deposit, and deduct any costs incured, vets, food, petrol etc, and any loss you may need to take selling on an older kitten. That is what is normal and done in these situations. And really only fair; it's not your fault that they lied to you about jobs, and so weren't there to help socialise him with the Persian. People need to understand that these are animals not toys and that they can't just treat them as such without consequences. An automatic full refund isn't the right thing to do because it perpetuates the idea that cats are toys etc and would mean anyone can change their mind and demand money back just because they were a bit strapped that month! You are out of pocket because of this and deserve to recooperate that loss from them. Stick to your guns lass, and don't be made to feel guilty about not giving a full refund.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

spid said:


> Great news that you have him back! Poor soul locked away for 2 weeks!
> 
> Refund wise - you keep the deposit, and deduct any costs incured, vets, food, petrol etc, and any loss you may need to take selling on an older kitten. That is what is normal and done in these situations. And really only fair; it's not your fault that they lied to you about jobs, and so weren't there to help socialise him with the Persian. People need to understand that these are animals not toys and that they can't just treat them as such without consequences. An automatic full refund isn't the right thing to do because it perpetuates the idea that cats are toys etc and would mean anyone can change their mind and demand money back just because they were a bit strapped that month! You are out of pocket because of this and deserve to recooperate that loss from them. Stick to your guns lass, and don't be made to feel guilty about not giving a full refund.


Yes I will. He is very very hyperactive. We have the vets at 9.00am so hopefully he will given the all clear. He has had a normal poo an has no visible smell.

He is just HUGE and JUMPY and poppy is so slight next to him.

I mixed his Waitrose cat food in with some hi-life kitten so will see how he goes. He had RC biscuits last night.

Poppy is licking my hands/face/computer keys aswe speak, bit put out i Think.


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

So glad you got him back, he sure is a strapping lad. I think he would make an excellent stud, could you imagine the babies he will produce !!!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Clean bill of Health and weighing in at 1.7 kilos ?

Now, how to stop the fighting kittens. I think it is Poppy being vocal but Oscar just keeps jumping at her, although she then jumps at him but cannot handle his weight, I think.

I have Poppy away at the moment, letting Oscar have a roam around. He is sitting here beside me just now, looking for something else "to do"!

I have put a few pics on my album, he is much lighter/different in colour than Poppy.

I cannot breed from him, this is where I wish we had a whispering section, instead I shall put it inbrackets hoping no-one will notice. 

(he is unregistered)


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Poppy and Oscar are better today. He seems to have chilled out a a tad.

I am just seeing if I can get this up to 1,000 views! I have put more pictures up of them, together this time, which is nice. 

Anyone wanna a Ragdoll ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

aww bring him here, i bet psycho ( i need to think of a flattering name!) would give him a run for his money  and my persian is ultra playfull lol!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> aww bring him here, i bet psycho ( i need to think of a flattering name!) would give him a run for his money  and my persian is ultra playfull lol!


Ha! Yes she would give him a fright alright. He uber confident! He doesn't even seem to be scared of the dog! I think he remembers us all.

Yes, you do need to think of a nice name for psycho girly! Something suitable though... I cannot think of any famous lady psychopaths at the moment! Just kidding! She needs a nice name.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

mellowma said:


> Ha! Yes she would give him a fright alright. He uber confident! He doesn't even seem to be scared of the dog! I think he remembers us all.
> 
> Yes, you do need to think of a nice name for psycho girly! Something suitable though... I cannot think of any famous lady psychopaths at the moment! Just kidding! She needs a nice name.


pmsl! errrm

Rose (west)
Myra (hindley)
Belle (guiness)
Beverly (allit)

lol i cant think of any more! But although psycho is well... psycho, i need a nice name for her! I will win her round!

HEHE my persian girl likes to play with billy too, she's the only one who will actively encourage him to playfight!


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

i wish i was allowed another cat lol poor daniel needs a play mate as my other cats are too big and his new "sisters" are too little and no fun


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> pmsl! errrm
> 
> Rose (west)
> Myra (hindley)
> ...


Oh I like Rose and Belle! nice names, slightly psycho but nice!



ellie8024 said:


> i wish i was allowed another cat lol poor daniel needs a play mate as my other cats are too big and his new "sisters" are too little and no fun


Come one just one more little one won't take up too much space  My dad has told me to sell him quickly as my mum is falling in love with him, again!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

i'd give him to your mum/.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> i'd give him to your mum/.


This is what I think should happen.

I need to talk to the Dad man though, I took Oscar round yesterday and he was fine when he seen the other cats and they were fine with him.

The problem is at the moment my mum is looking after my nan at her house for 2 weeks or Oscar would have been round at her house quick style, I think!

I may take him to visit my Dad again today, just for a wee erm... breathe of fresh air!

It doesn't help that he is starting to fit in here nicely too


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

i think my OH is getting smart to my.. just one more cat PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE. Honestly if it wasnt for him being Mr Sensible i would have about 7 or 8 cats by now already


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Ha! Yes, me too. I have another cat I would really like just now  Well October/ September I am sure I will be able to if someone would build my cat house up. It's all there just waiting to be built up! PITA!

Anway, Day 2 or is it 3 ? and Oscar is having a ball. He would easily sleep in with Poppy & Misty but I don't want them all to get too attached, again. Oscar has brought Poppy (who is very much a lap cat) out of her shell, she is now taking random swipes at the dog and they chase each other everywhere.

I am only using the water for very bad fights between them.

Mum still wants him, Dad still being a sensible male person of authority!


----------



## hayleyb (Feb 10, 2009)

MySugar said:


> This does sound very suspect. They are telling a few lies which is really quite ennerving. I'd be surprised if they allowed you to just "collect him this eveing" as they are dragging their heels and giving excuses.
> I really feel for you and wish I had some advice. I really hope you get him home as soon as you can and that he does not have an infection. Poor little mite


this is wat i was thinking. thought i was jst bein sceptical. but it does sound odd. they obviously dnt want you to go to the home. if i was you i wud jst go out of the blue, may be abit stalkerish but id like to no wats goin on in that house. doesnt seem rite


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

hayleyb said:


> this is wat i was thinking. thought i was jst bein sceptical. but it does sound odd. they obviously dnt want you to go to the home. if i was you i wud jst go out of the blue, may be abit stalkerish but id like to no wats goin on in that house. doesnt seem rite


Hi hayley, yes this is exactly what I did do. I think the man of the house would to have loved to have kept him so was perhaps dragging his heels a tad.

He is safe and sound now though, that's all that matters.


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Sounds like Oscar has settled in and having a lot of fun. Well done on sticking to your guns.


----------



## hayleyb (Feb 10, 2009)

aww thats great, hope hes not causing too much mischief he he.
so glad everythin turned out ok


----------



## Angelic1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Well done you for rescuing him back like that...maybe it's fate that he's back...lol...it certainly sounds like he's settled back in nicely.


----------



## Angelic1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Just noticed I said back 3 times!!! lol It must be fate!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

sjreilly72 said:


> Sounds like Oscar has settled in and having a lot of fun. Well done on sticking to your guns.


Thanks, I was a wee bit frightented as to what would happen when we were driving to the house but it all turned out fine.



hayleyb said:


> aww thats great, hope hes not causing too much mischief he he.
> so glad everythin turned out ok


Ha! Mischief Oscar Nooooo.... 

Angelic I thought I was the only one to read back my posts and noticed over-use of words!!  But yes he is *back*!


----------

